

Ask HN: Any thoughts on this? - enen
http://www.fitbrains.com

======
forkrulassail
Looks similar to Lumosity.com

Read the science on this, it's not yet fully conclusive about what benefits
come from these types of training.

[http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-04/do-brain-
games...](http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-04/do-brain-games-work)

------
ganessh
Give a demo. Asking the user to register straight away is bad design

